# Question about xd100 evinrude oil



## scoobeb (Oct 19, 2011)

I have done some research on the web and can't seem to get a 100%bulletproof answer to my question which is can i run xd100 evinrude oil in my 15hp 2stroke yamaha as it's rated for a 100:1 oil ratio?

I know i don't have to but i was just wondering is anyone knows a whole lot about this oil.I talked to my dealer who sells it and he said in a premix motor like mine the oil would not break down(meaning it won't ever mix properly).How can that be as i would think when it spits the oil in a direct injected outboard it would need to mix with the gas as it goes in.Does it work different in a DI outboard or should you be able to use it either way?Thanks for any input.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 19, 2011)

You can definitely use it in any two stroke outboard. It runs a little cleaner and definitely breaks down better into the environment. Probably one of the very best, if not the best, two stroke oils on the market today. 
The dealer is correct in telling you that the methods of delivery are different for the oil but is mistaken in telling you that this oil will not premix properly. It will. BRP would have the phones ringing off the hook daily and hourly if they ever put out an oil that would not premix properly without clearly stating that on the label of the container. Make sense?
I have used that oil in my Vintage motors at 24:1 premix and in my Johnson 3-cyl. 25hp at 50:1 premixed. 
The only thing I would disagree with is running any premixed engine at 100:1. Your engine is made of the same materials as any on the market. There is nothing in that engine that is any more exotic than in any other current engine. By going to a 50:1 mix you will definitely reduce wear and extend the life of your engine. The light powerful two strokes are no longer being manufactured and you may want that engine to last as long as possible. No harm whatsoever will come by adding lubrication to your mix.


----------



## scoobeb (Oct 19, 2011)

I know what your saying pappy about the 50:1 mix.I here a ton of different stories about the 50 or 100:1.I know people who have run their yamaha outboards with 100:1 for a long time now but they also use 100%full synthetic oil if that makes a difference i really don't know for sure.I go on iboats a ton and i have had a bunch of people try their 15 to 25hp yamahas with the 50:1 mix and the motors have been very tempermental to them.

Once they switched to the 100:1 method all the starting problems and anything else they had as problems stopped.Mostly fouled plugs all the time,there is one guy since he bought his 15hp 2stroke yamaha he started with the 50:1 mix and has had nothing but problems starting his motor.He told me he use to make his hands bleed it tok so many times to get it going.He them just followed the 100:1 and has never had one problem ever again.This was over 15yrs ago.I'm not saying your wrong on the 50:1 method but i think you can use the 100:1 method with no problems as well as i have not heard of one problem with doing what yamaha says on their motors (100:1).If my motor will run on a 50:1 with no problems then i will do so.If it gets a temper then i may go to a 75:1 mix.I belive,now this is my opinion,synthetic oil will protect it better with less oil then a reg premix oil at a 50:1.Just imo.I can get the xd100 pretty cheap though(around $30 a gallon and in a 15hp 2stroke that will last a long time.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 20, 2011)

Have experienced the plug fouling issue only with the Yamaha oil. Once the customer switched to BRP or Mercury oil the fouling stopped. Both Merc and BRP oils are very good oils with no issues. Try it before you disclaim it.


----------



## scoobeb (Oct 25, 2011)

It just makes me nervous when someone tells me the oil won't break down.But in another sense it makes no sense what he's saying.How could oil not break down in a premix outboard?


----------



## Pappy (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds to me you are asking the same question again. Re-read my post and ask yourself if you think a major manufacturrer would REALLY put out a two stroke oil which would not mix with gasoline. Once in a while it would do you well to consider the source for information you need to rely on. 
On here we have the benefit of checking out the profiles of those who offer answers and you can weight the varying answers for veracity accordingly.


----------



## scoobeb (Oct 27, 2011)

No i'm not asking the same question over again it just blows my mind why a person or dealer would say what they did for no reason if what they said is untrue and don't have any proof to back their story up.That blows my mind.The reason i feel it makes no sense is 1 what you said why would they put an oil out there that won't break down as they would have big trouble,2nd they said i could use the xd30 and 50 that those 2 oils would break down but the xd100 would not,that makes 0 sense on their part.

I think i'm going to give it a try after i'm done with the other oil i have.If it works good then i will stick with it.


----------

